# The London Cat Show



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone going to The London Cat Show in June ? will you be showing ?

This will be the first time for me and Sellene she 's a brown marble Bengal female kitten she is 6 months old at the moment.
Is there any tips please 

Janet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi not sure, but i dont think you are suposed to advertise the fact you are showing well @ least not the cat breed & name, as there could be favourtism if there are any judges on here?? 
please correct me if i am wrong.

love the pics on your website, x


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

No, that's right you're not supposed to say who you are taking. But I'm sure they're not going to beat you with a rubber hose for it. 

I'll be going and showing - or at least my husband will. I'm sending the form off tomorrow (always last minute here!).

Snip her claws, make sure her vaccs are up to date (and don't forget the vacc card), make sure she is wormed and de-fleaed - take white items - litter tray, bowls, vet bed/blanket.

Then drop her off and go and eat a hearty breakfast!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Just had a look at your website. She's a very nice looking cat with lovely orangey swirls and huge puffy whisker pads. I think you'll do very well.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh dear sorry about the AD 
and thank you for saying those kind words, gives me a bit more confidence


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ooo i want to go to the london cat show where is it ???


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi 

The show is in Working at the leisure centre, post code GU22 9BA


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ok mmm am i too late to enter ? lol all excited now


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well entries close on 3rd May, but you never know you might be in time


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL wisend it off tomorrow never know


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

How are cat shows like, can i go to watch?


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure. Turn up when they allow the public in - varies with each show I think, but around 12.30 -1.
It's interesting to look at all of the different cats. And there are usually some bargains to be had at the various stalls.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome Janet-just had a quick look at your cat pics on your homepage-know nothing about Bengals but beautiful kitty-not taking any of ours but wish you lots of luck with your girl


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning all,

What do you do after you have settled your cats? and what time do you come back? 

Janet
me-wow - homepage


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hello and welcome Janet-just had a quick look at your cat pics on your homepage-know nothing about Bengals but beautiful kitty-not taking any of ours but wish you lots of luck with your girl


 Thank you


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

You leave them to be judged.
We leave the hall at around ten and come back when the viewing public are allowed in (1230ish). In that time we usually eat breakfast and go and pour over the show catalogue - see which cats are being shown - which ones we are competing against (and therefore how likely a win is).


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Sure. Turn up when they allow the public in - varies with each show I think, but around 12.30 -1.
> It's interesting to look at all of the different cats. And there are usually some bargains to be had at the various stalls.


Great, i'll be there then


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

oh o.k .... do you leave the hall only for the open class or for every one you have entered the cat into 

me-wow - homepage


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No you get to come back in at lunchtime and usually they are still going round judging the side classes


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yay am going to the cat show wooot


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

it will be great to see you there


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> it will be great to see you there


oh cool


----------

